# UCLA vs Chapman (Production Design)



## kanu9 (Feb 14, 2021)

Hey, I was just looking at the Production Design program at UCLA and Chapman Dodge. Just wanted to know if one is better than the other? Pros and Cons for each?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 7, 2021)

We're actually interviewing Chapman Admissions the end of October. If you have any questions you'd like to ask them please respond to the thread below:






						Input needed - What would you like to ask the Chapman University's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts Admissions Office?
					

Exciting news: Dodge College of Film and Media Arts has agreed to interview with FilmSchool.org later in October! Take a look at other film schools featured in our Admissions Department Interview series:   How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1) Ask anyone about...



					www.filmschool.org


----------

